# Cascades- TAC - PDX



## gswager (Nov 17, 2005)

My friend lives in Seattle area, so we have two choices to visit the city- either Vancouver, BC or Portland, OR. My friend had been in Vancouver, BC before, so we decided to take Portland which we've never been there before.

On Saturday, Nov. 5, we went to Tacoma station while raining. The waiting room is pretty full, about 50 passengers. I picked the tickets up at the Quik-Trak machine after ordering tickets over the phone due to handicapped fare. Amtrak Cascades #501 arrived on-time and we aboard on train, car #7. It’s my first time to ride on Talgo trainset and it’s totally different one. There’s only one wheel set per truck. The train is very clean and well taken care of.

The train is designed for short range trip because the seat configuration is narrow for leg space. I tried to lean the backrest back because there’s a button on the armrest. It won’t let me to do that. Later found out that the seats are fixed. However, the seats are comfortable.

It’s hard to tell where I am on the train like if I’m in the middle of the car or near at the vestibule due to the design of car and “permanent” trainset.

Riding on tracks is remarkable smooth. Talgo has a tilt mechanism when riding around the curves. I noticed that there’s three set of speed limits like, “F-50” for freight at 50 mph maximum, “P-55” for passenger at 55 mph (for Coast Starlight and others), and “T-60” for Talgo at 60 mph due to tilt technology. I can tell a lot at the curve like I don’t have to hold at something at the curve.

There’s several televisions to watch the movie which we watched “Wonka and the Chocolate Factory” on a trip to Portland and other movie which it is not good on return trip. I decide to doze off. Plus, the TV will tell us where am I with the GPS technology. It’s very informative.

I purchased a breakfast meal from Bristol car and it’s a good one. It’s a local made breakfast that throw in the microwave and cook.

Riding from Tacoma to Portland is nearly 3 hours ride for 146 miles. The train rides along the Puget Sound until Olympia. When approaching Portland, the train rode through the long bridges over Columbia River and Willamette River. The tracks into the station are stub ends.

Portland Union station serves both Amtrak Cascades and Empire Builder. Some areas of station is slightly rundown, but the waiting room and gate areas are well taken care off. It was featured on “Trains” magazine, November 2005.

After spending the night in Portland, using well-planned public transportation, we returned to Tacoma, riding #504. The train is packed. I noticed that there’s an old phase locomotive, on back of the train while the F-50 matching color locomotive is in the front of the train, pointing toward Seattle. I don’t know if it is to be used to push train or used as a cabbage train.

I purchased roast beef wrap after waiting about 10 minutes line and sat in the dining car. The seat in the dining car is unusual- each seat is folded up but very comfortable.

The return trip is uneventual and on-time, about 2 ½ hours trip. It’s on Sunday. When arriving into Tacoma station, it’s raining, nothing serious enough to slow the trip down. About 80-90 passengers were deboarded.


----------



## Trogdor (Nov 18, 2005)

gswager said:


> I tried to lean the backrest back because there’s a button on the armrest. It won’t let me to do that. Later found out that the seats are fixed.


They do recline. When you press the button, instead of leaning back, you have to glide yourself forward. The seatbottom moves forward, while the top of the seatback remains at a fixed point, thus causing the seat to "recline" by reducing your legroom. In my opinion, I absolutely hate that setup, and it pretty much defeats the purpose of a reclining seat.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the report. I rode the Cascade in First (Business) Class and the seats are much better. Try that next time.


----------



## gswager (Nov 18, 2005)

rmadisonwi said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to lean  the backrest back because there’s a button on the armrest.  It won’t let me to do that.  Later found out that the seats are fixed.
> ...


Really? They should come with instruction! At least, I had a good nap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

gswager said:


> The tracks into the station are stub ends.


All tracks at PDX are through tracks.


----------

